# Housebreaking frustrations



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

I am at my wits end with Cooper. I have been up with him for three hours and we have went outside probably 6 times. He has had 3 accidents in the house this morning! :smilie_tischkante: He pees every time I go outside, but if I take my eyes off of him for a second, he squats in the house too. :smilie_tischkante: He's been great about not going in his crate or in his bed.

I have read everything on house training. I have an alarm set to take him out every 20 minutes. I just can't get it to sink in for him. Knowing that this could take up to a year for him to be fully house trained really makes me want to cry.:crying 2:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Just be patient and praise him when he does what you want. You may need to confine him a bit more. Perhaps leave his crate door open to a small play area. If you are walking him every 20 minutes, that might be too often. Even most puppies can wait a few hours. Does he always sneak a pee in the same area?


----------

